
US sues Edward Snowden for failing to submit book to government for clearance - mikro2nd
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/17/us-sues-edward-snowden-for-failing-to-submit-book-for-clearance.html
======
vectorEQ
the guy can already not come to US due to lots of things. what use is another
lawsuit? i imagine if he'd ever show up they'd pretty much hang on public
square him for what he did anyway? can someone tell me what they'd hope to
achieve with another lawsuit?

~~~
eesmith
The article says:

> “The United States is suing the publisher solely to ensure that no funds are
> transferred to Snowden, or at his direction, while the court resolves the
> United States’ claims,” the release said.

